# 2006-2007 Top 10 / Preseason Top 25 (Merged)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

We did this as soon as the championship game had concluded, but so of you (including myself) may want to update your list now that most guys have made up their minds about the draft and most the HS seniors have decided where they'll be attending in the fall. Top 10, Top 20, Top 25... whatever you want. Give it to us.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

*1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.







*


----------



## pucks214 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1. UNC
2. Florida
3. Ohio State
4. UCLA
5. Kansas
6. Memphis
7. Texas
8. LSU
9. BC
10. Georgetown


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1-Florida
2-UCLA
3-Kansas
4-UNC
5-Memphis
6-Georgetown
7-Ohio State
8-LSU
9-Duke
10-Arizona

update


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1. Florida (have to be #1 - but i still dont think they make it back to the final four)
2. UNC
3. Kansas
4. Ohio St
5. UCLA
6. Georgetown
7. LSU
8. Pitt
9. BC
10. Arizona

edit: i left out pitt by mistake, now heres my edited version


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1. Florida
2. Kansas
3. Ohio State
4.North Carolina
5. LSU
6. Arizona
7. BC
8. UCLA
9. Georgetown
10. Duke


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

If we do oour voting for our top 25 here, as of now Basketballboards.net Top 10 SUmmer edition is. I know I am a geek

1 Florida 49
2 UNC 41
3 Kansas 40
4 Ohio State 34
5 UCLA 30
6 Georgetown 19
7 LSU 18
8 Memphis 11
9 Arizona 8
10 Boston College 8


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

You guys are nuts about Memphis. Did Shawne Williams back out of the draft? And Rodney Carney (the best player in the conference) is gone too. And Darius Washington is gone too isn't he? I believe all three are all gone.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

Yeah, all three are gone. Andy Katz put Wisconsin in his top 10, so that gives me reassurance that I'm not going to be too much of a homer when I put them in mine.

1. Florida
2. North Carolina
3. Kansas
4. Ohio State
5. UCLA
6. Duke
7. Wisconsin
8. Pitt
9. Georgetown
10. Arizona

LSU? Without Darell Mitchell and Tyrus Thomas right? Whatever guys...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

Duke not in the top 10 = another example of Katz's knowledge of college basketball

Nim, everyone sleeps on the Badgers. You know that. No doubt, they'll battle OSU for the B10 championship.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

Seriously. McRoberts, DaMarcus, and Paulus are back, to me that says top 10 right there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

:clap:

hopefully, demarcus goes an entire season without getting hurt.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

Georgetown Hoyas will end up being the team of 2006-07. I believe in JTIII


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1. Florida
2. UNC
3. Kansas
4. Georgetown
5. LSU
6. OSU
7. Pitt
8. UCLA
9. Arizona
10. Duke


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



Nimreitz said:


> LSU? Without Darell Mitchell and Tyrus Thomas right? Whatever guys...


Glen Davis
Tack Minor
Tasmin Mitchell
Garrett Temple
Darnell Lazare
Magnum Rolle

I like LSU, they have 3 starters returning, Davis in the paint, the return of Tack Minor (who was the starting PG), and I really like Lazare and Rolle.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

Fox Sports Mid-Summer Top 25



> 1) Florida
> 2) Kansas
> 3) Pitt
> 4) Ohio St
> ...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



TM said:


> Fox Sports Mid-Summer Top 25



Creighton will have the services of former KU walkon, Nick Bahe. That got to be the reason.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



pucks214 said:


> 1. UNC
> 2. Florida
> 3. Ohio State
> 4. UCLA
> ...




BC and Memphis are little too high


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1. Florida
2. Kansas
3. UNC
4. OSU
5. LSU
6. Georgetown
7. UCLA
8. Duke
9. Alabama
10. Pitt
11. Wisconsin
12. UConn
13. Arizona
14. UT
15. FSU

Player of the Year

Final 4
Florida
Georgetown
Kansas 
Syracuse

Champs
Kansas

I'm putting FL. at 1 because they are the best team entering the season but Kansas will overtake them in 07.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

Collegehoops.net Preseason Top 40


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



TM said:


> Collegehoops.net Preseason Top 40


#4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!

I am stoked for this season to begin, too bad I'm the recent poor alumni who can't afford to make his $10000 donation for tickets.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

35th? Aint that a little generous?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

^yes


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

georgetown is taking it all next year, book it, i dont care what yall say go eat some hay down by the bay what do you say you just may


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Your top 10 for next year (players, and teams)*

Okay, I was just thinking about who the top 10 teams and players for next year would be so heres my list.

Teams

1. Kansas- They have the most individual talent of anyone in the nation, but they have 2 get past 1st round. 
2. Florida- Must Prove that last years title wasn't a fluke.
3. North Carolina- If freshman mature quickly they could win it all.
4. Ohio State- Greg Odens recovery from Wrist surgery will make or break their season.
5. Georgetown- Roy Hibbert and company are back and if new freshman can step up they could win it all.
6. Pitt- Gray is back but someone needs to replace Krauser.
7. Alabama- Steele and Davidson are two very good players capable of carrying this team to the promis land.
8. Duke- Young team that needs to find a go to guy.
9. Texas- Durant is best freshman in the nationa (besides Oden) and Rick Barnes always produces good teams.
10. Texas A & M- Acie Law and Joesph Jones might be best inside/outside combo in nation.

Players (who need to have the biggest impact)

1. Greg Oden- will have biggest impact on his team, if he recovers well from wrist surgery Ohio State should be final four bound.
2. Joakim Noah- If he plays with the intensity he did in last years tourney, dont be suprised to see a repeat. 
3. Tyler Hansbrough- With more depth, he can play with more intensity and not worry about fouling out or having to play less aggressively. 
4. Josh McRoberts- He must become the go to guy or he is going to turn out like Shavlik Randolph.
5. Roy Hibbert- Should have a breakout year and lead Georgetown far into the tourney.
6. Thaddeus Young- Although only a freshman he will need to play like the talent he is or Georgia Tech might not be dancing for the 2nd straight year.
7. Ronald Steele- He has proven to be a leader, which is what he needs to be if Alabama is to go anywhere.
8. Brandon Rush- If he plays like last year and everyone else contributes a little more, Jayhawk nation could be celebrating another national title. 
9. Aaron Gray- If he becomes more dominant, he could lead Pittsburgh to a Big East title or even more.
10. Nick Fazekas- If he leads Nevada to the WAC title or the sweet sixteen he should be a 1st round pick next year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Your top 10 for next year (players, and teams)*



bball2223 said:


> 4. Josh McRoberts- He must become the go to guy or he is going to turn out like Shavlik Randolph.


Making millions of $$$ in the NBA? Heaven forbid.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Your top 10 for next year (players, and teams)*



TM said:


> Making millions of $$$ in the NBA? Heaven forbid.


i doubt he makes millions of dollars because he was a 2nd round pick only and in his 2nd year

(but I get what your saying)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Your top 10 for next year (players, and teams)*



Ron Mexico said:


> i doubt he makes millions of dollars because he was a 2nd round pick only and in his 2nd year
> 
> (but I get what your saying)


He didn't even get undrafted - that's how bad he was :biggrin: . About the only benefit of not getting drafted - you get signed to a one year deal then if you play well, you get to another contract. Unfortunatley, I can't find how much he got. 76ers re-sign forward Randolph


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Your top 10 for next year (players, and teams)*



bball2223 said:


> Okay, I was just thinking about who the top 10 teams and players for next year would be so heres my list.
> 
> Teams
> 
> ...


Oden is out until at least January, so forgive me for this preseason blasphemy, but I don't think Ohio State will be that good this year. Those high schoolers aren't going to carry the team, they really needed Oden to have Terrence Dials level play or better and now they won't get it. Also, I think the losses of Sullinger and Foster will hurt and can't be replaced by freshmen, no matter how highly touted.

Basically I'm mad at the lack of respect. Everyone in the country loves Bo Ryan. Everyone in the country loves Alando Tucker. So I don't get it, why aren't we seen in a majority of top 10's? I thought with our depth last year we had a legit Elite 8 shot until Marcus Landry and Greg Steimsma got suspended. By the way, Marcus Landry is going to be the best NBA Prospect out of Wisconsin since Devin Harris; hell, he could be better.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Your top 10 for next year (players, and teams)*



Nimreitz said:


> Basically I'm mad at the lack of respect. Everyone in the country loves Bo Ryan. Everyone in the country loves Alando Tucker. So I don't get it, why aren't we seen in a majority of top 10's? I thought with our depth last year we had a legit Elite 8 shot until Marcus Landry and Greg Steimsma got suspended. By the way, Marcus Landry is going to be the best NBA Prospect out of Wisconsin since Devin Harris; hell, he could be better.


No more whining...

High Expectations 



> Optimism reigns supreme at places like Florida, Kansas and North Carolina this offseason.
> 
> The real surprise is who isn't far behind. When it comes to expectations, very few are setting them higher than Wisconsin.
> 
> "I don't want to toot our team's horn, but, realistically, I think we are a Final Four team," Wisconsin point guard Kammron Taylor told Rivals.com.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



Nimreitz said:


> Seriously. McRoberts, DaMarcus, and Paulus are back, to me that says top 10 right there.


Yes it does if, DeMarcus can stay healthy, McRoberts steps up, and Paulus increases his production. Gerald Henderson should also contribute a lot to the Blue Devils. I think they will be top 15 borderline top 10 but if they get hot this team could be one to watch out for come March.


----------



## ben I.U. fan (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*

1. Florida
2. Kansas
3. UNC
4. OSU
5. LSU
6. Georgetown
7. UCLA
8. Duke
9. Alabama
10. Pitt
11. Wisconsin
12. UConn
13. Arizona
14. IU
15. UK


----------



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

*who will win the NCAA championship nxt yr??*

I'm gonna say UCLA


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



TucsonClip said:


> 1. Florida
> 2. UNC
> 3. Kansas
> 4. Georgetown
> ...


I agree with your top 10. Glen Davis will probably be one of the front runners for NCAA POY. You can't discount LSU.


----------



## marinjos (May 25, 2006)

*Preseason Top 25*

Top 25

#1 - Florida Gators (SEC) - Billy Donovan must have felt like he was dreaming when the star trio of Corey Brewer, Al Horford and Joakim Noah all decided to return to Gainesville. The Gators do face a fairly strong SEC this year though, with LSU, Tennessee, Alabama, Arkansas and Kentucky all looking like potential tournament teams.

#2 - Kansas Jayhawks (Big XII) - After getting upset in the first round last year, I expect Bill Self and his young Jayhawks to come out flying this season. They bring back a loaded lineup led by Brandon Rush, Julian Wright, Sasha Kaun, Mario Chalmers and C.J Giles, along with a super recruiting class made up of Darrell Arthur and Sherron Collins. I expect to hear “Rock Chalk Jayhawks” chants all the way to Atlanta. 

#3 - North Carolina Tar Heels (ACC) - The Tar Heels were a major surprise last season and now, after adding a top recruiting class, Roy Williams will have North Carolina back on top of the ACC. Tyler Hansbrough looks to continue his dominant play after a tremendous freshman season. The Tar Heels run to the top of the ACC with the help of an incredible recruiting class of Brandan Wright, Wayne Ellington and Tywon Lawson. If these young guns mesh with the returning roster, then we could see Carolina back in the Final Four. 

#4 - Georgetown Hoyas (Big East) - The Hoyas are finally back in the upper tier of college basketball. With studs Roy Hibbert and Jeff Green leading the way, I expect coach John Thompson III to bring dominating basketball back to the D.C. area . He landed one of their biggest recruiting hits in years with super smooth athlete DaJuan Summers and big man Vernon Macklin. You can expect a long run in March for the Hoyas.

#5 - Wisconsin Badgers (Big Ten) - Wisconsin might be the most overlooked contender in the country. Bo Ryan has brought the Badgers to the top of the Big Ten on a yearly basis and this year looks no different. Wisconsin brings back Alando Tucker who is the leading contender for Conference Player of the Year. Between Tucker and big men Brian Butch and Kammron Taylor, along with the unique offensive system, Ryan has in place Wisconsin fans can expect at least an Elite Eight experience. 

#6 - Pittsburgh Panthers (Big East) - The Panthers got a pleasant surprise when big man Aaron Gray decided to return for his senior year. Pittsburgh was expected to be strong without Gray, but now a Final Four berth looks like a possibility. Coach Dixon, who is coming off the tragic loss of his sister, has his Panthers locked and loaded for a huge run. Word around the Big East is that Sam Young and Levon Kendall are on the verge of becoming stars this season. The one major obstacle will be the loss of their captain Carl Krauser. 

#7 - UCLA Bruins (Pac-10) - The Bruins are loaded this year. After a surprising run to the championship game last year, this team looks poised for a repeat performance. Point guard Jordan Farmar left early for the pros but Arron Affalo made the correct decision in coming back. He could be the leading scorer in the Pac-10 this year. Josh Shipp returns after missing 35 games last season to a hip injury, and Coach Ben Howland expects huge contributions from him. The combination of Affalo and Shipp along with Pac-10 Freshman of the Year Luc Richard Mbah a Moute means another long year for Pac-10 opponents. 

#8 - LSU Tigers (SEC) - Glen “Big Baby” Davis has slimmed down in order to improve his NBA stock, but the payoff could mean an even more dominant performance by the Tigers. The only starter not returning to the bayou is Tyrus Thomas, and the Tigers expect Magnum Rolle to replace his shot blocking contributions. I expect the Tigers to challenge Florida for the SEC crown.

#9 - Texas A&M Aggies (Big XII) - Who would have ever expected Texas A&M to be ranked ahead of their interstate rival Texas Longhorns? The Aggies bring back two dominant scorers in Acie Law and Joseph Jones, with Jones expected to compete for Big 12 Player of the Year. The Aggies also bring in a highly regarded recruiting class led by Bryan Davis and sharp shooter Donald Sloan. 

#10 - Ohio State Buckeyes (Big Ten) - No team has benefited from the NBA age restrictions more than the Ohio State Buckeyes. Coach Thad Matta has brought in arguably the top recruiting class in the history of Ohio State basketball. Greg Oden, who is considered the best center prospect since Tim Duncan, leads a stellar class of shooting stud Daequan Cook and a top point guard prospect in Mike Conley. Combine these prospects with the returning upperclassmen and the U looks like they could be in for a huge season. This early ranking will probably fall with Oden out until the Big Ten regular season starts, but March is all that really matters anyways.

#11 - Marquette Golden Eagles (Big East) - After a surprising season last year, Marquette will not be sneaking up on anyone in the Big East this season. Coach Tom Crean wants to model his offense after the helter skelter style of Villanova from last season. The plan is to run a three guard offense lead by a superstar-in-the-making, point guard Dominic James, and his running mates Wesley Mathews and Jerel McNeal. As long as the Golden Eagles can adjust to life without dead-eye shooter and team leader Steve Novak, you should expect Marquette to be among the upper tier of the Big East.

#12 - Arizona Wildcats (Pac-10) - Arizona got great news when star wingman Marcus Williams decided to forgo the NBA for another year of college ball. Williams is considered the best returning NBA prospect throughout the Pac-10. When you combine Williams’ overall game with the veteran leadership of point guard Mustafa Shakur, the Cats have plenty of returning firepower. However, the big star in Arizona might be freshman stud forward Chase Budinger, who,according to coaches throughout the Pac-10, maybe the ConferenceFreshman of the Year. If Budinger is as good as advertised then Coach Lute Olsen may have the top team in the conference once again.

#13 - Duke Blue Devils (ACC) - Duke lost a lot of firepower when seniors J.J. Redick and Shelden Williams graduated and moved on to the NBA. However, they don’t rebuild in Cameron, they reload. With multi-talented sophomore forward Josh McRoberts and sophomore point guard Greg Paulus leading the way, Coach K should have the Devils up near the top of the ACC by the season’s end. As always, Duke hauled in a top notch recruiting class lead by Gerald Henderson, Lance Thomas and Brian Zoubek. 

#14 - Villanova Wildcats (Big East) – The Wildcats may have to change their style of play this year in order to adapt it to the players on this roster. However, there is still a load of talent in Villanova. Potential Big East Player of the Year Curtis Sumpter is back after sitting out last season with a knee injury. Combining his talents with slasher Mike Nardi and freshman point guard Scottie Reynolds I expect the Cats to stay near the top of the always competitive Big East. 

#15 - Boston College Eagles (ACC) - Al Skinner has the Eagles ready to contend in the ACC again this year. Losing Craig Smith will hamper the inside play of B.C., but there is still tons of talent to go around. Sean Williams may be the best defensive big man in college basketball this year. The Eagles also have the deadly outside touch of Tyrese Rice to go with star forward Jared Dudley. This threesome should cause plenty of problems for the rest of the ACC. 

#16 - Alabama Crimson Tide (SEC) - The Tide are poised to have a monster season this year. According to sources throughout college basketball, Alabama could compete with Florida and LSU for the SEC crown. They bring back the best point guard in the nation in Ronald Steele and two other potential NBA first rounders in forwards Jermareo Davidson and Richard Hendrix. If the young ‘Bama bench can contribute at all this season, I would expect Mark Gottfried to have a dominant squad on his hands this season.

#17 - Oklahoma State Cowboys (Big XII) - The Cowboys should be back among the elite programs of the Big XII this season. Last year brought a lot of issues to this team, and the majority of the problems were associated with legendary coach Eddie Sutton. However, it looks like dad has left his son Sean with a great gift, a roster returning with loads of upperclassmen. The star of the Cowboys should be JamesOn Curry who should fill the basket on a regular basis this season. Other returning upperclassmen who should take a big step up are guards Byron Eaton and Terrel Harris and small forward Marcus Dove. The man distributing the ball to Curry and company is powerful yet explosive freshman guard Obi Muonelo who could be the difference between a solid season in Stillwater and a possible run at the Elite Eight.

#18 - Memphis Tigers (CUSA) - Coach John Calipari thinks that his roster this season maybe stronger than last year’s number one seed. That has to be the reason he would pass on the full court press that NC State placed on him following Herb Sendek’s departure for Arizona State. Calipari thinks these Baby Tigers will dominate the league even though they lost Darius Washington, Rodney Carney and Shawne Williams to the NBA Draft. Now while I may not believe the Tigers will start out as strong as last season, I do believe they will once again dominate Conference USA. Coach Cal continues to load up the roster with big time athletes such as potential star Willie Kemp and returning veterans Chris Douglas-Roberts, Robert Dozier and Joey Dorsey. This roster would not be among the best in some of the top conferences, but CUSA is still struggling after the defections of Louisville, Cincy and Marquette. 

#19 - Texas Longhorns (Big XII) -Texas has the chance to be like the Jayhawks or Tar Heels from 2005-2006. They lost a ton of talent to the NBA; but Coach Rick Barnes landed arguably the second best talent in the country behind Mr. Oden. Kevin Durant has a chance to be the best freshman player in the country (for a full season) since Carmelo Anthony lead the Syracuse Orangemen to the National Championship. He is joined by D. J. Augustin and Damion James in what is considered a phenomenal recruiting class. The Longhorns great run through the NCAA Tournament gave valuable experience to returning players such as point guard A. J. Abrams and forward Dion Dowell. By the season’s end you could see the Horns firmly placed in the top ten.

#20 - Washington Huskies (Pac-10) - The Huskies lost their leader for the second straight season as Brandon Roy departed for the NBA. However, Coach Lorenzo Romar has Washington in position to challenge UCLA and Arizona for the top spot in the Pac-10 once again. They bring back junior sharp shooter Ryan Appleby and sophomores Justin Dentmon and Jon Brockman. The key to another big season for Washington will be potential superstar big man Spencer Hawes. Hawes is going to dominate the paint like no big man in Huskies history, unless you count the immortal Todd MacCulloch. 

#21 - Creighton Blue Jackets (MVC) - For those of you thinking the Missouri Valley Conference is full of just one year wonders, I have a big surprise for you. The Valley is coming back stronger then ever and leading the way is going to the Creighton Blue Jackets. Stud guard Nate Funk is back to lead the Jackets after playing in only six games last year due to injury. Funk is the leading candidate for Valley Player of the Year and he is not alone. He is joined by fellow injury returnee Josh Dotzler. When you combine these two guards with the rest of the returning squad, you can expect a great season in Creighton.

#22 - Gonzaga Bulldogs (WCC) - Anyone really think the Zags were going to disappear with the loss of Adam Morrison? If you did then you were greatly mistaken. Gonzaga is a powerhouse school which is at the point where it reloads instead of rebuilds. Coach Mark Few has his speedy point guard Derek Raivio back to lead the charge along with sharpshooters Jeremy Pargo and Pierre Marie Altidor-Cespedes. While the big men might not have the athletic ability of the monsters in the ACC, SEC and Big East, they know how to play and will get the job done. 

#23 - Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets (ACC) - The young Yellow Jackets took their lumps last year and now they are looking for revenge on the rest of the ACC. The upperclassmen are lead by Anthony Morrow and Ra’Sean Dickey, who both averaged more then 13 points per game last year. The Jackets bring back the majority of their roster from last season. However, these are not the reasons why Georgia Tech could make a run towards an Elite Eight appearance. Coach Paul Hewitt brought in two of the top freshmen in the country in Chris Bosh clone Thaddeus Young and the next stud point guard to join the long line of greats at the Tech in Javaris Crittenton. Crittenton has the potential to dominate the game like former Tech alumni Mark Price, Kenny Anderson and Stephon Marbury.

#24 - Wichita State Shockers (MVC) - The Shockers are back for revenge after losing in the Sweet Sixteen last season. They are lead by P.J. Couisnard, Sean Ogirri and Kyle Wilson, and it will be the job of these three to replace the leadership of senior Paul Miller. Losing Miller will hurt but apparently not enough to convince Coach Mark Turgeon to run for the big conferences. Instead of riding his credentials, he brought in potential newcomer of the year Gal Mekel who is expected to add a European style flavor to the Shockers. 

#25 - Louisville Cardinals (Big East) - The Big East better beware of the Cardinals this season. You know Coach Pitino will be seeking revenge on all of the opponents who pummeled his boys last season. Captain Taquan Dean is gone but the Cards bring back plenty of talent in David Padgett and Juan Palacios. Padgett had a lot of injuries last year but has looked great this summer. The keys for Louisville could be big men Earl Clark and Derrick Caracter, freshmen who bring skills that most small forwards wish they could possess. 


Just missing the Top 25 in no particular order.

Connecticut, Illinois, Southern Illinois, Tennessee, Stanford, California, Texas Tech.


http://thoughtsonsports.blogspot.com/


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*



marinjos said:


> Top 25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also lose Darrel Mitchell, the heart and soul of the team...I think people are thinking the loss of Tyrus Thomas as to much of a big deal and the loss of Darrel Mitchell as not enough of a big deal, so I suppose it evens out.


----------



## marinjos (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*

Actually I did overlook him. What do you think of the Tigers chances this year?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*



marinjos said:


> Actually I did overlook him. What do you think of the Tigers chances this year?


I think the Tigers chance hinges on three key things.

1. The PG play of Tack Minor after his injury. The Tigers had pretty rough PG play last season which kept them conservative, but Tack is known to be crazy with the ball. His return will enable LSU to be more dangerous on the fastbreak but also more wild. Look for more easy buckets but a lot more turnovers.

2. Magnum Rolle stepping up. Rolle is long and athletic like the departed Tyrus Thomas, but his play on defense will be the key. If he can become an intimidating shot blocking presence then we can pick up where we left off.

3. Shooting the ball well is key. LSU wasn't a great three point threat last season at all. Tasmin Mitchell and Tack Minor can both hit the three, but it is going to be important to have the new transfers that LSU got this past season be able to stretch the defense. LSU lost to UCLA because they had only one three point threat in Darrel Mitchell and you can't comeback from a big deficit without hitting some big three's.


----------



## marinjos (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*

I had them going to the final game last year, I didn't realize how bad their outside shooting was though. I feel if minor plays the point well enough and If Davis can stay away from foul trouble they could repeat last year. The SEC is loaded this year though, so its not going to be easy.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*

I like Tack Minor and people should not pass him off, because he could be 1st team SEC...

As for Rolle, I really like him. He has a ton of potential and while he isnt Tyrus Thomas, he is a good replacement to have. He is long, athletic, and explosive. He is a guy to keep an eye out for this season and next.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*



marinjos said:


> #5 - Wisconsin Badgers (Big Ten) - Wisconsin might be the most overlooked contender in the country. Bo Ryan has brought the Badgers to the top of the Big Ten on a yearly basis and this year looks no different. Wisconsin brings back Alando Tucker who is the leading contender for Conference Player of the Year. Between Tucker and big men Brian Butch and Kammron Taylor, along with the unique offensive system, Ryan has in place Wisconsin fans can expect at least an Elite Eight experience.


Kammron Taylor is the point guard, if you're looking for impact big men you're concentrating on Steimsma and Landry. In fact, I think it makes sense to play both of them over Butch if we were to ever play something other than the swing offense. Butch is a huge liability on defense though, while Steimsma is a really good low post defender, and Landry is just as athletic as Alando except he's 6'10''. And unfortunately it looks like Jason Chappel is back for another year. He'll probably start all year, get 7 minutes at the beginning of games, and then sit for the rest.

The problem of course is going to be guard play. Michael Flowers is a great player, just a terrific glue guy, but he has yet to prove himself offensively. Krabbenhoft is similar to Flowers, but he's bigger; I'm a big fan of his style of play, but he might not be quick enough to play guard. Mickey Perry is supposedly a good offensive player, he redshirted last year, but usually played the other team's top scorer for the practice team. I don't know what that means, but at least he's better than Bronson. We should get some impact from either Trevon Hughes (he looked pretty disappointing to me in the Division 2 State Championship game last year) or Jason Bohannon (who Jonathan Watters says is really impressive), and luckily that should keep Kevin Gullickson, Tanner Bronson, and Morris Cain on the bench.

There's your scouting report.


----------



## marinjos (May 25, 2006)

I don't know how I messed that up. I knew he played the point, I don't get to see much of the badgers on the east coast. Its mostly big east and acc, but I love the way they play. I really think the Big Ten is theirs this season. I will take experience over youth anytime in college hoops, unless the talent is way different.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2006-2007 Top 10 (Summer Edition)*



DaBruins said:


> 1. Florida (have to be #1 - but i still dont think they make it back to the final four)
> 2. UNC
> 3. Kansas
> 4. Ohio St
> ...


now that summer is almost over, i'm going to make some changes

1 - Florida
2 - Kansas
3 - UNC
4 - Georgetown
5 - Pitt
6 - UCLA
7 - LSU
8 - Ohio St
9 - Arizona
10 - Wisconsin


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

marinjos said:


> I don't know how I messed that up. I knew he played the point, I don't get to see much of the badgers on the east coast. Its mostly big east and acc, but I love the way they play. I really think the Big Ten is theirs this season. I will take experience over youth anytime in college hoops, unless the talent is way different.


I agree. We have a lot of talent though too; Butch and Steimsma were top 50 recruits, Landry is better than both of them, Tucker is going to be the Big Ten POY, Krabbenhoft was a top recruit. We're not landing top 10 guys, but except for this year, no one in the Big Ten really is.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I gotta write a little something about my Hoyas that was on my mind....

When people write about G'town everyone always forgets about Jon Wallace. He's been the starting pg for the Hoyas for two yrs (every game of college career) and in my opinion was the key to beating Duke last yr. He broke their press very easily and created opportunities for Jeff Green and co. to win a huge season defining game. More importantly he was the lynchpin and unsung hero for a sweet 16 team that couldve won the big east and maybe more if Bowman had played like he did at the end of his junior year. 

Andy Katz (blazing 50) seems to have done little research on the Hoyas as he says his concern about the team is the pg. I think he's the most consistant player on that team. He knows his offense and verbally leads JT III's offense as well as any pg in the country. His game on defense is feisty and he controls the perimeter very well for his size. However he needs to be a perimeter threat though for g'town to challenge for the ncaa title. Him, Sapp and hopefully Crawford make a talented trio of guards (the fourth may be doc rivers son) that can run the point and play defense but at least one needs to shoot the ball from the outside in order to create for Roy Hibbert, Green, etc. 

OK done.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 28, 2006)

Based upon last season's results and who teams have coming back, here's my opinion on how the preseason top 10 should look:

1. North Carolina
2. Florida
3. UCLA
4. Tennessee
5. Kansas
6. Georgia Tech
7. LSU
8. Washington
9. Ohio State
10. Louisville

Other teams that will contend: Duke, Kentucky, Georgetown


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*



marinjos said:


> #12 - Arizona Wildcats (Pac-10) - Arizona got great news when star wingman Marcus Williams decided to forgo the NBA for another year of college ball. Williams is considered the best returning NBA prospect throughout the Pac-10. When you combine Williams’ overall game with the veteran leadership of point guard Mustafa Shakur, the Cats have plenty of returning firepower. However, the big star in Arizona might be freshman stud forward Chase Budinger, who,according to coaches throughout the Pac-10, maybe the ConferenceFreshman of the Year. If Budinger is as good as advertised then Coach Lute Olsen may have the top team in the conference once again.
> ]


That's about where I would have put Arizona about a month ago. The buzz now from the coaches (since they're preparing for a trip to Canada) is that Two other Frosh. Jordan Hill, best rebounder, best shotblocker, and highest FG% in practice is making an early statement.

Freshman Nic Wise is pretty much keeping up with Mustaffa Shakur shooting a 'Salim-esque' mid-low 50% from 3. Chase, Marcus, , Ivan, and Jawann are being left in the dust from 3. Keep in mind that Nic just won the Texas state 3 PT. contest.

Nic may be the most underrateg incoming player in the nation. Jordan Hill on the other hand was supposed to be a 'redshirt project'.

Remains to be seen, but if these two players can stay on pace, then this could be a scary good team.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Very true about Wallace. He's not a bad little player at all, and does well in JT III's offense. Still, there has to be some sort of balance there. G'Town is very frontcourt heavy. Wallace isn't a bad guy to have if you can stick him next to a big-time scorer at the 2, but G'Town doesn't have anybody they can count on like that. They need a go-to guy on the perimeter if they are going to be a final four team. A younger player could emerge as just that, but to me it's an issue that must be resolved headed into the season. I still take the Hoyas over Pitt in the Big East. 



Gtown07 said:


> I gotta write a little something about my Hoyas that was on my mind....
> 
> When people write about G'town everyone always forgets about Jon Wallace. He's been the starting pg for the Hoyas for two yrs (every game of college career) and in my opinion was the key to beating Duke last yr. He broke their press very easily and created opportunities for Jeff Green and co. to win a huge season defining game. More importantly he was the lynchpin and unsung hero for a sweet 16 team that couldve won the big east and maybe more if Bowman had played like he did at the end of his junior year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*

LSU is going to have to play differently this year. They have a few more options on the perimeter, with Mason and Martin in and only Mitchell out. Still, one of those two has got to be a consistent outside presence. Mason sure as heck wasn't that at Marquette. I really don't think Magnum Rolle is going to replace Thomas. He is very athletic, but Thomas was tough as nails. Rolle is about as far in the opposite direction from that as you can possibly get. Not a bad player who has a chance to break out, but with Lazare, Davis, and Mitchell around, I could easily see Rolle relegated to roleplayer duty at some point during the season. Does Tack Minor's return make this team any better? I'm really not sure anybody can answer that question right now...

I do like Garett Temple getting to play a bit more off the ball this year. He's a combo guard in every sense of the word. He handles a little and can defend the position, but isn't going to be at his best when he's the full-time ballhandler. 



Jsimo12 said:


> I think the Tigers chance hinges on three key things.
> 
> 1. The PG play of Tack Minor after his injury. The Tigers had pretty rough PG play last season which kept them conservative, but Tack is known to be crazy with the ball. His return will enable LSU to be more dangerous on the fastbreak but also more wild. Look for more easy buckets but a lot more turnovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Preseason Top 25*

Right now im worried about Jawann... I want to se how he does in preseason practices. I hope he comes back 100% and doesnt rush anything. We need him this year, despite our depth. 

Also, word is JP Prince has really impressed the coaching staff. They keep saying he is one of the better players in practice, so hopefully he can keep that up.


----------

